# Waldo Canyon Fire - Need Prayers



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

It seems the fire has managed to make its way into a subdivision on the West side of town.

Please pray for rain!
Please pray for the firefighters!
Please pray no human life is lost!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

Prayers sent are you ok?


----------



## John Edmonds (Mar 1, 2012)

Definitey sending prayers for all involved homeowners and firefighters. Hope you and David are ok, let me know if you need anything my daughter is down in the springs as well on a church mission trip this week. We also had one start up here in Boulder by Gross Reservoir today I can see the massive plume from the house. The slurry bombers up on the North side are based out of Rky Mnt Regional and they rolling over th house it seems like every 30 minutes. We need rain in the worst way. Take care.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes Boulder is under pre-evac orders! 

We are fine, far enough away from the fire.

The Flying W Ranch burned down - its is a historical site, been part of the community sine 1953. Sad day today.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I wish we could send you some of our rain. Thinking good thoughts for cooler, less windy and more moisture.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I read that they are evacuating the Air Force Academy....I sure hope that Helen/Don Graves grandson Dano is safe and out of harms way....prayers up for ALL the residents of the areas affected


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> I read that they are evacuating the Air Force Academy....I sure hope that Helen/Don Graves grandson Dano is safe and out of harms way....prayers up for ALL the residents of the areas affected


Right now the AFA is not burning, but the subdivisions north of them is. I'm pretty sure they will be safe. The live coverage is shocking....houses just burning...left and right. Ugh.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Hope you get rain!!! Prayers sent. Take care. We are thinking of you!


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

this has been an ugly fire season. Our many thanks go to the brave men and women who are fighting multiple fires, the police and military police, the military fire fighters who have also been wonderful. I don't know how we'd survive without all of them. Prayers sent.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Glad to here you guys are ok.

Prayers sent

Gooser


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Pictures of West Colorado Springs:


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Heartbreaking............ everyone in that area, please stay safe!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Prayers definitely sent!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

OMG, prayers sent. That is terrible. The rain seems to go to certain areas this year and others not a drop.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow, I can't imagine going through fire like that. Prayers sent.....
Looks like there are quite a few homes in the area below Flying W Ranch. Centennial Blvd and W Woodman area look to be in big trouble.
.
.
With words like "epic' and "long way to go" being used this morning, I really feel bad for the folks who live in the evacuation area show on this map.

http://www.springsgov.com/units/communications/Waldo_Fire_6_26_12_MANDATORY_rev2_11x17.pdf


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

You all are definately in our prayers. Stay safe !!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Prayers being sent for all to be safe. Worried about many of our field trial friends that are in Colorado.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Prayers sent. For everyone's safety and for rains.
It wasn't too long ago that Texas had those huge fires. God be with all of you.


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Prayers from North Texas...everyone please stay safe.

lesa c


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

I"m so sorry its so sad to see those homes burning I hope everyone is safe.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

How terrible, hoping for rain for everyone affected.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Prayers sent 2 all....



Richard


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Prayers on the way...I can't imagine the devastation. Hope some rain shows up soon, and that everyone stays safe.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

This is "Kissing Camels" from Garden of the Gods...it's a "beautiful" picture, but it also very sad...knowing that the fire is behind (that's a smoke plume to the right, it's the sun under their chins) them is scary. 










Here is a normal looking picture of the camels (top left of the rock formation) for reference.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

This is an epic tragedy. Horrible any time, but definitely hitting much closer to the bone having visited there and met so many warm and gracious dog folks. I will hope and pray for a downpour for you all.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

How awful. Prayers on the way.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

FOM said:


> Right now the AFA is not burning, but the subdivisions north of them is. I'm pretty sure they will be safe. The live coverage is shocking....houses just burning...left and right. Ugh.


Oh my, Prayers for the entire state of Colorado and that community in particular. I remember years ago when my daughter was involved in figure skating we used the ice rink at the AFA and have many happy memories of that entire time and community. Stat safe!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I know Waldo Canyon is getting a lot of attention, but High Park fire is also pretty big - 257+ homes burnt, but good news is it is 65% contained...I hope that number keep rising and they get that monster of a fire knocked out. A total of 87,300+ acres burnt.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Here's a "feel good moment" - a deer rescued by the Beulah Fire Department:


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> I read that they are evacuating the Air Force Academy....I sure hope that Helen/Don Graves grandson Dano is safe and out of harms way....prayers up for ALL the residents of the areas affected


Our grandson Dano is on his way back to the Air Force Academy. He arrived at the Denver Airport 30 minutes ago. He was supposed to go to his room at the Academy this afternoon. I talked to his dad a few minutes ago. While in Denver Dano will be calling his football coach to ask if he should leave Denver and go to the academy or if they want him to go somewhere else to check in. A lot of the cadets are arriving in Denver today as the new cadets from all over the country are due to check in tomorrow at the academy.

I could find nothing on the Academy website telling cadets where to go. Some of the Academy was evacuated hours ago. As the fire spreads (and it is really close), there will be more evacuations. They are probably in the process right now. Dano and hundreds of other cadets need to know where to go to report in.

Helen


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Since the majority of the AFA cadets are probably in good physical condition maybe they could head to one of the fire staging areas and volunteer to do whatever.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

helencalif said:


> Our grandson Dano is on his way back to the Air Force Academy. He arrived at the Denver Airport 30 minutes ago. He was supposed to go to his room at the Academy this afternoon. I talked to his dad a few minutes ago. While in Denver Dano will be calling his football coach to ask if he should leave Denver and go to the academy or if they want him to go somewhere else to check in. A lot of the cadets are arriving in Denver today as the new cadets from all over the country are due to check in tomorrow at the academy.
> 
> I could find nothing on the Academy website telling cadets where to go. Some of the Academy was evacuated hours ago. As the fire spreads (and it is really close), there will be more evacuations. They are probably in the process right now. Dano and hundreds of other cadets need to know where to go to report in.
> 
> Helen


They were talking about that on the news this morning - they mentioned cadets should report to the AFA, they have alternate plans in place (meeting area on North end of the AFA).


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

FOM said:


> I know Waldo Canyon is getting a lot of attention, but High Park fire is also pretty big - 257+ homes burnt, but good news is it is 65% contained...I hope that number keep rising and they get that monster of a fire knocked out. A total of 87,300+ acres burnt.


Where did so many home burn at High Park? Did it get into Glacier View area?


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

FOM said:


> They were talking about that on the news this morning - they mentioned cadets should report to the AFA, they have alternate plans in place (meeting area on North end of the AFA).


We are sitting in California with only the older news put on the net about the fire and the AFA. Please keep posting your local news. 

Worried grandma,
Helen


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Breck said:


> Where did so many home burn at High Park? Did it get into Glacier View area?


I don't know the area enough - maybe someone from that area will post up....sorry.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

The 4th ID is at Fort Carson only a few miles south- seems like they would be pretty helpful as well.

Hate to see that area in trouble - it is pretty cool.

Stay safe and out of harms way regards


Bubba


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

QUOTE=Breck;983021]Where did so many home burn at High Park? Did it get into Glacier View area?[/QUOTE]

http://www.denverpost.com/breakingn...ado-wildfire-high-park-fire-near-fort-collins

Here is the Denver Post article on the Glacier View area that made us cancel on buying a summer home there earlier this month. I do not know if it is still standing as the reporting on the individual areas has been sketchy at best. The real estate agents are not saying much either.

My brother-in-law works at the Air Force Academy in the Springs and he was told not to come in to work today. They are using the runways there for the slurry bombers so they are closed to everything else. The cadets are supposed to start tomorrow but that has been officially delayed. They are looking for options for them and a lot of employees are volunteering their extra bedrooms. My husband grew up in the Springs and lived there for 18 years next to the Academy in the Rockrimmon Subdivision which was evacuated today. Luckily, his parents sold that home 3 years ago when they retired to an island (Friday Harbor, Washington). His mother said this morning that after living in Colorado Springs for 40 years they are now happy to be surrounded by water. She is extremely upset about her neighbors/friends of 40 years, however.

We never even thought about fire during the 20 years that I lived there. The Pine Beetles are the culprits as they have killed so many pine trees in the mountains that they are just matchsticks waiting to be lit by lightning which is a frequent occurrence. The mountains around Colorado Springs (especially) have iron ore in them which attracts lightning. My brother-in-law's house is in Monument and it is one of the most lightning-prone areas in the US. 

It is so sad to see this happen to such a beautiful area that we are so connected to but we have been looking at those pine trees die for the last 8 years thinking that this was all just a matter of time if the Forest Service didn't do something about those beetles or the trees that they are killing.


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

Prayers sent. My sister in law lives in Colorado Springs and was evacuated yesterday. No news from her yet today. Very scary situation!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow Jan, sounds awful. Good thin your in-laws are in WA now.
Wonder after the smoke settles if there ends up being a building frenzy to rebuild peoples homes or what?


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

I have a friend that moved to Colorado Springs a couple months ago to retire. His family barely got out of the Mountain Shadow subdivision last night. He's not 100% certain, but he thinks nearly the whole neighborhood has been destroyed.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

The fire started in paradise park, stove prairie area, then east to Rist canyon, buckhorn canyon, north to Poudre canyon, hewlitt gulch, west of Horsetooth reservoir, Glacier view meadows, west to Pingree park. Those areas contain multiple rural subdivisions that snake through various parts of the mountains. Davis ranch road, whale rock road (Rist Canyon) lost a lot of structures.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I have heard that the dead pine trees are less combustible than live ones because of their lack of needles, it seems that this theory emanated from computer models. This link is to an article last year dealing with a real fire and the results were the opposite of the computer models. While it seems logical to most of us that dead trees would burn as or more intensely than live ones it seems to have taken a real fire to prove that.

http://green.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/10/21/are-dead-trees-more-combustible-than-live-ones/


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Also note the cause of this particular fire is still under investigation - just prior to this a "fire bug" was being sought in connection with numerous small fire out breaks up near Lake George and Woodland Park - I would not be surprised if they determine that this one was set on purpose. With that said we will have to wait and see what the investigators haves to say once they do their job.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

What's incredible to me is that those dead beetle kill trees arearescource that could be harvestd

At one time there was a grade of pine board called #3 D Stain.
It was a less grade of wood, but perfectly acceptable for most construction purposes.
That d stain board was nothing more than beetle kill

Whit the lumber industry being slow, I don't understand the lck PF interest in harvesting those dead trees and cleaning the forests

Taht wood makes beautiful rustic furniture and stunning paneling for basements and family rooms
do a search on blue pine , that's what they call it now


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

A good google map of the current fire areas and so forth...the pre-evac ares ares now mandatory (or at least the majority of them are) https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...2ef50e09e541122&msa=0&fb_source=message#bmb=1


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

P.S.

Most of the beetle kill I have seen are LOADED with needles


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*For Helen

12:18 p.m. *Briefing under way at Air Force Academy. Strategy: Hold the fire at the AFA's borders. If that fails, firefighters will fall back to protect hospital, cadet area.Fire has encroached 10 acres onto the academy. Flames are still a quarter-mile from nearest structures in Pine Valley area, the southernmost housing area.
"We're facing a potentially devastating disaster right here," said academy superintendent Lt. Gen. Mike Gould. "We're well prepared."
The Class of 2016 will still be welcomed Thursday as scheduled. If the cadet area must be evacuated, cadets will be sent to stay with sponsor families.


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

MooseGooser said:


> What's incredible to me is that those dead beetle kill trees arearescource that could be harvestd
> 
> At one time there was a grade of pine board called #3 D Stain.
> It was a less grade of wood, but perfectly acceptable for most construction purposes.
> ...


It is the bureaucracy. The people that I know that own property in the mountains have sprayed the trees on their land and saved most of them. The vast majority of the beetle-kill is on Federal and State land. Those dead trees will probably all burn before the permits are approved to cut them.

It all depends on where you are as to what the policy is though. When we were training way up in the mountains on state land last summer, the local sheriff had his prisoners out cutting the beetle-kill trees down and they were just stacking the cut firewood on the road for all of the locals to pick up. We helped our friend load a whole trailer full of free firewood for the winter!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Dman said:


> I have a friend that moved to Colorado Springs a couple months ago to retire. His family barely got out of the Mountain Shadow subdivision last night. He's not 100% certain, but he thinks nearly the whole neighborhood has been destroyed.


That's very sad. Homeowner's insurance will cover replacing a structure, but it's all the precious things you accumulate over the years -family photos, family heirlooms and antiques, etc.-that can't be replaced. I guess if you walk away with your family and pets- you have a lot to be thankful for, but it still has to be a numbing experience to see your home go up in flames.

Prayers Up!

M


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

From Majestic Drive


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Prayers your guys way!!

Aaron*


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Such a sad sight to see. 

lesa c


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

The Springs photos looked like Dente's Peak/Inferno last night, completely at awe! 32,000 folks evacuated and they said take more than 3 days of rations ... Most of High Park resources are moving to the Springs and the Waldo Canyon Fire.

They lost 27 homes in Estes Park, they only had minutes to get out. The fire moved so fast, started by power lines in the wind. THe only thing that saved this area from being much worse was all of the air resouces in the state to battle High Park. They even broke out 5 brand new - C130 USAF tnker planes this week.

A guy at work lost his home in Rist Canyon last week. That is one of 257 and one dead for High Park.

It will be a long summer or until the monsoons hit.

Forgot about Boulder being evacuated ... wow that's a list just of the front range area.


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

6/27/2012 Update

The High Park Fire is estimated at 87,284 acres with 65 percent containment. The current cost of the fire to date is estimated at 33.1 million dollars. There are 1,805 fire personnel assigned to the firefighting effort. Equipment resources include: 10 Type 1 hand crews, 18 Type 2 hand crews, 156 engines, 11 dozers and 24 water tenders. Air Resources include; 7 Type I (heavy) helicopters, 3 Type II (medium) helicopters, 6 Type III (light) helicopters, 1 Type II helicopter with a radiometric imaging system attached, fixed wing support aircraft, and available heavy air tankers.

Partial list of areas or Subdivisions

Glacier View, Green Mountain Dr., Mount Axtell Dr., Mount Moriah Rd., Mount Simon Dr. Hewlett Rd. and Wild River Rd., Falls Creek Dr, all of Poudre Park, Wonderful Place, Ray Shoal Lane and east to Manners Lane. Hewlett Gulch Road Bonner Peak Subdivision Springs Ranch Rd. Red Feather Lakes and Crystal Lakes Cherokee Park Road Boy Scout Ranch Road Stove Pararie, Buck Horn Canyon, Paradise Park, Redfeather Lakes.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Saying prayers for everyone in harm's way, including the firefighters and volunteers and doing rain dances. Seems like a good soaker is badly needed there. Saw this photo today, can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Having seen the Laguna Beach fire up close in '93, it not something I would wish on anyone, the aftermath looked like something from an Alfred Hitchcock movie..I continue to hope and pray for all the residents and family's of those residents who are affected, very hard to watch the pictures and the coverage...makes one feel very helpless


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

What a nightmare .... Prayers from SC. Lost “things” can be recovered. Loss of lives (2 or even 4 legged) just catastrophic. Praying those in the area will stay safe and stay strong


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Parkside neighborhood in Mount Shadows.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

This is bad really bad I feel so horrible for all these people. I had friends that were in a Ca fire a few years ago they said it looked like a war zone people running crying and all the animals that were turned loose so they could survive. Prayers are sent.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Prayers sent from Wis.
Sue


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

wow......................so sad.....prayers for safety


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

After responding to this thread; I received a call from my sister who informed me that her son (my nephew ) and his family had lost their home and all their possessions today in the fires (I wasn't even aware they lived that close). Thank God everyone got out safe, even the dog and cats. My nephew, Jerry , told his mother that when he left for work they were not in the path of the firestorms, but apparently the winds changed and the fires came down the mountain and consumed everything in it's path. He made it home, woke his daughter up and got her in the car with the family pets (the other children were at a friends house down the mountain); he said he felt the heat at his back as he left.....Again...thank God they are safe - possessions can be replaced....lives can't. Please pray for everyone in the path of these firestorms. The destruction is horrible!


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

Prayers sent, hope this gets under control soon!


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

The High Park Fire is getting RAIN!!!!


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

Kevin Eskam said:


> The High Park Fire is getting RAIN!!!!


First good news in a long time. I just hope it doesn't evaporate and actually gets to the fire.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Well it sounds like the good Lord has heard some of the prayers coming for all of you. Will continue sending them you all's way.


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

Thinking about everyone that is affected by this and hoping for your safety....


----------



## John Edmonds (Mar 1, 2012)

EdA said:


> I have heard that the dead pine trees are less combustible than live ones because of their lack of needles, it seems that this theory emanated from computer models. This link is to an article last year dealing with a real fire and the results were the opposite of the computer models. While it seems logical to most of us that dead trees would burn as or more intensely than live ones it seems to have taken a real fire to prove that.
> 
> http://green.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/10/21/are-dead-trees-more-combustible-than-live-ones/


Dr. Ed, I hope all is well with you. I don't know about computer models, but I can tell you that I have been hunting beetle kill areas for years now here (dead pines). When you put limbs from those trees which have plenty of needles on them, as gooser said, into a camp fire you have to be careful because they take off like they have been soaked in lighter fluid. I am sure some much smarter folks than I proposed that theory. However, my experience has certainly been contradictory to that hypothesis. I certainly pray for those folks down there, my daughter was evacuated earlier today from down there and is back home safe and sound. Unfortunately we have several co-workers that have possibly lost their homes. the difficulty is they don't really know for sure because for safety reasons they just aren't allowed up there. Keep the whole city in your prayers, this is a bad one.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

John Edmonds said:


> Dr. Ed, I hope all is well with you. I don't know about computer models, but I can tell you that I have been hunting beetle kill areas for years now here (dead pines). When you put limbs from those trees which have plenty of needles on them, as gooser said, into a camp fire you have to be careful because they take off like they have been soaked in lighter fluid. I am sure some much smarter folks than I proposed that theory. However, my experience has certainly been contradictory to that hypothesis. I certainly pray for those folks down there, my daughter was evacuated earlier today from down there and is back home safe and sound. Unfortunately we have several co-workers that have possibly lost their homes. the difficulty is they don't really know for sure because for safety reasons they just aren't allowed up there. Keep the whole city in your prayers, this is a bad one.



In Boy scouts(Long time ago) we learned to take a piece of dried dead branch that held needles, and place in plastic bag. It was used as a fire starter. Just a VERY small spark, will ignite it to a very high flame. It burns very fast!!
A whole tree of that, and you have a very large fast burning torch. Multiply that by millions,,, and its no wonder we havent seen more problems that what we have now...

Gooser


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

Prayers from Ohio. Hope rain is in the forecast soon.


----------



## Penner (Dec 2, 2009)

Prayers for those in Colorado.

The Cave Creek Complex fire came within 3 miles North of my house. The mornings were filled with smoke, really couldn't go outside. I felt so bad for my horses (which were only 200 feet from the house, but you couldn't even see our barn).

The afternoon, had the big huge plumes (when the temperature changed, got hotter, inversion).

This went on for 3 weeks, & you are so tense, afraid the fire will break loose. All the evacuation things packed by the front door, 24/7 monitoring internet, emergency radio, Ham radio also, for 3 weeks.

I rode my motorcycle about 3 miles even south of my home 1 night, & I could see the flames creeping down the mountains, towards my house.

It was very frightening, & a feeling of helplessness.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

So sad to read this...I feel a real soft spot in my heart when I read of people whose homes are in danger, or worse, who've lost their homes in a fire. Those of us,( I know more than just myself, Mike Perry too....) who've lost a home in a fire feel such sorrow for folks who are in this situation. Yes, as long as lives are not lost, you can replace things- but its the memories within a home and the photographs and sentimental things that are lost that are impossible to replace. Worse than the irreplacable belongings, Heaven forbid losing animals .......
Losing your home/world is very very devastating- I wish the best possible for all that are involved in these horrifying fires - it breaks my heart to see so many homes lost.......


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Have a friend that lives in CO Springs and has been posting pics. My prayers are with all of you! The pics are frightening to say the least. We have had thousands of acres of beetle killed trees for years and they finally pulled their heads out of you know where and started logging them. That being said, our biggest fire right now is burning around a lake with no dead trees. You just never know where it will happen. Stay safe everyone!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I know the map is "small" but it shows there was very little growth in the fire yesterday, we are back to 5% contained with hopes that number will grow today, no new structures were lost last night, no human injuries/deaths to date....the man and women fighting this fire are doing great, fighting the weather and terrain...keep them prayers coming! 

A local story: http://www.gazette.com/articles/house-140917-family-outside.html


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

My friends house a couple minutes before he evacuated.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Continuing prayers for rain for all the dry and fire sticken areas!


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Utah has a few cooking right now as well.... not the devestation that Colorado has had. It is going to be a very long and busy fire season. Utah is full of beetle killed pine as well... nothing buyt miles and miles of kinderbox. Unfortunately I think this is just the begining of a long hot summer. Prayers to those who have been affected.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Eric Fryer said:


> Utah has a few cooking right now as well.... not the devestation that Colorado has had. It is going to be a very long and busy fire season. Utah is full of beetle killed pine as well... nothing buyt miles and miles of kinderbox. Unfortunately I think this is just the begining of a long hot summer. Prayers to those who have been affected.


My son and his family live in Utah. :-( Prayers Up for those in UT and Colorado. Just devastating.

M


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

They just released a count of 346 houses destroyed on a total of 34 different streets. I do not know if that means total destruction, heavily damaged or what. Either way many people's lives have been turned upside down


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

FOM said:


> They just released a count of 346 houses destroyed on a total of 34 different streets. I do not know if that means total destruction, heavily damaged or what. Either way many people's lives have been turned upside down



Local news this A.M. had airial footage of the neighborhood destruction.

The homes were completly burnt to the ground.. Whole blocks.

Is was amazing in some pics that Houses virtually untouched, but the rest of the block totally gone.

It is very sad. I really pray those folks stay strong.. I just cant imagine the hurt.

Gooser


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Scary but awesome drop! The battle over Co Springs.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Awesome picture Joe! Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

BREAKING NEWS>>> SALT LAKE CITY

A new fire has broken out today in the Southern end of the Salt lake Valley. The Rose Canyon Fire has already claimed some homes and evacuations are mandatory. Extremely fast moving and headed into subdivisions as I type this.... Five aircraft have been diverted from other fires in Utah as this one is the highest priority in Utah. Strong south winds have 100's of homes in jeopardy....


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

My sister lives in Silverthorne and sent this along-...................

http://blogs.denverpost.com/capture...otos-waldo-canyon-fire-colorado-springs/5735/

Words fail me regards

Bubba


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Our hills have now started to explode with fires. As I am sure some may have seen the C-130 that crashed last night had just started dropping on that fire. Crew of 6 with one confirmed dead by the family. Plane was out of NC. 8 in the country that can fight fires and they have all been grounded. Fire was started by a camper that caught on fire. Stay safe out there!


----------

